

DSCOVR Launch - dshibarshin
http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/3783845?origin=stream_live&mixpanel_id=a3817fd678e79-0f41afd19-43681f0a-2ee000-a3817fd679f25&acc_id=4097841&medium=email

======
vonklaus
do you know if the barge cam is public?

